# Paddlefest Courses



## RMOC (May 4, 2007)

*RMOC will stop taking phone reservations for Paddlefest courses today at 5pm. You can walk up and reserve a spot for our classes at our booth throughout the weekend. However space will be limited for walk ups. 800-255-5784 

On Water Educational Courses | CKS PaddleFest 2011
*


----------

